# 04 Maxima Transaxle to Engine



## velere54 (Dec 30, 2014)

Please help me if you can. I am joining the engine and transaxle on my daughter's 04 Maxima, 5 speed auto. When the gap between the two reaches about 1/16 inch I can no longer rotate the crank. Something is binding.

1. I'm using the same flywheel, torque converter and all else. 
1. I properly placed and torqued the flywheel to the engine ensuring the pin engaged the hole on the flywheel.
2. The torque converted and flex plate are joined with no gap between them and all bolts are installed.
3. The engine turns freely from the crank nut until I tighten the tranny to engine to a 1/16 ago, then I can no longer turn the engine buy hand.

What else could be causing it to bind?

Thanks, Emerson


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Only thing I can think of is if the torque converter is not fully seated. If you are getting to 1/16 of an inch from mating to the engine and the torque converter is putting pressure against the flexplate, this is likely your problem. Try pushing against the torque converter and spinning it by hand to see if it engages the second set of splines and falls deeper into position. I'm assuming the engine and trans are the same as you took out of the car? Also, check the alignment dowels.


----------



## velere54 (Dec 30, 2014)

*Thanks Master Tech!*

That was it. The torque converter had slipped out a bit. I'll pay it forward to someone in honor of you! Thanks again. Emerson


----------

